# PAPRIKA



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ive been told by the man at the fish shop that i should cover whitebait with paprika to make my fish more red in colour. is this ok ??


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

alan dont do that


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

really ?? why not is it bad


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

alan said:


> really ?? why not is it bad


 Think about it , Why would you ? Dont you think that will mess with parameters?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

YEH.SORRY TO SOUND THICK BUT ITS SO STUPID IT COULD BE TRUE .


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

what do you think would be good to feed them to get the red colour to come out in them ??


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

alan said:


> what do you think would be good to feed them to get the red colour to come out in them ??


 UHHH...Pellets or shrimp , and fresh water change


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ok ta.im off down the the shop now,im gonna rip his head off and sh*t down his neck


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

paprika will really hurt your P's... go rip his head off


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

what a c*** he is !!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

is this definate cos if it is i am going down there tomorrow to see him.he will need to put a toothbrush up his arse to clean his teeth.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

alan said:


> is this definate cos if it is i am going down there tomorrow to see him.he will need to put a toothbrush up his arse to clean his teeth.










any spice or maranade is very bad for your P's


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Dude, you just asked if you can put spices on your fish food... obviously it's going to be bad for it


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dont think i would want to share my dinner with my ranas


----------



## P-Rex (Sep 12, 2004)

paprika does contain astaxathin which is a carotenoid. Discus breeders use paprika as a replacement for astaxathin powder which is more expensive when they make thier food puree mixes

hmm maybe use the sweet paprika kind?

I wouldnt breathe down the guy's throat without doing more research into this....


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

just use shrimp, i feed my caribe goldfish for a month straight, they lost all there color, now i feed them shrimp for 3 days and the colors already back, and getting brighter


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

i dunno.. but i bet it would make some tasty piranhas :rasp:


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Yo luna sick.....that letter from bush is hilarious! aneway just give them color enhancing pellets,,,the best are from Hikari. Shrimp is good for color and if u leave the shell on its even better for color.....but mine refuse to eat the shrimp wen i leave the shell on, i dunno why.


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

PAPRIKA????


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

sharpteeth said:


> PAPRIKA????


 i wasnt sure - thats why im asking . you twat


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

P-Rex said:


> paprika does contain astaxathin which is a carotenoid. Discus breeders use paprika as a replacement for astaxathin powder which is more expensive when they make thier food puree mixes
> 
> hmm maybe use the sweet paprika kind?
> 
> I wouldnt breathe down the guy's throat without doing more research into this....


 carotenoid is supposed to make them bright red.is there anything else that has this in it?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

alan said:


> P-Rex said:
> 
> 
> > paprika does contain astaxathin which is a carotenoid. Discus breeders use paprika as a replacement for astaxathin powder which is more expensive when they make thier food puree mixes
> ...


 Shrimp shells, Hikari Color enhancing pellets...


----------

